
Tell HN: Happy Thanksgiving and I am Thankful - jason_slack
Happy Thanksgiving to everyone that is celebrating.<p>I have things to be thankful for:<p>I have a wonderful wife that supports my quirks and late nights coding strange ideas.<p>I have a job that I love.<p>Thankful for the lively discussions here in HN.<p>If anyone is around Syracuse, NY (I am a bit south) my wife and I are making a full in dinner. If you want to make new friends and eat a lot of food, email is in my profile. We can also play NES classic edition.<p>I hope everyone can take a minute and think about what they are thankful for.
======
charris0
I'm grateful that I have running clean water on tap that I can drink from or
wash from, that goes hot or cold on command and doesn't run out.

~~~
jason_slack
It surprises me how many people might lack these basic human needs given how
advanced our society is in areas that are not basic human needs.

